# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Emra vendesh

## Leila

Me i cuditshmi per mua dhe qe me ka lene mbresa ka qene, Mashkullore ne Gjirokaster. Jam e sigurte qe s'i kam degjuar te gjitha, keshtu qe ndihuni te lire te shtoni listen.

----------


## KaLTerSi

Kurveleshit ama i vjen ne ane
 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Peshk eshte nje fshat midis maleve te Martaneshit..lol midis Theknes dhe Krastes.

----------


## Quiet_Storm

Qaf Shtame  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## StormAngel

Dolno Dupeni ne Maqedoni.  :shkelje syri:   :pa dhembe: 
Qe ne perkthim del alamet emri.

----------


## Leila

Ishim ne Mashkullore, dhe kishin tabela ne Greqisht. Tsk...!!! Emer te bukur ka nje fshat i Tepelenes, Vasiar. Mos me shani, por me pelqen jashte mase. Dhermiu eshte emer i cuditshem vete. Si edhe Qeparis? Qiparis? Mire e kam? lol

----------


## ChuChu

c'kuptohet me emra te cuditshem? te shemtuar, apo shume te bukur?

qafethane, rrushbull, lapardha.


uuuu prit se ka ca te bukur Delvina...

Kakodhiq, Kardhikaq....jane te verteta, s'genjej.

----------


## Larsus

ersekar   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Leila

> c'kuptohet me emra te cuditshem? te shemtuar, apo shume te bukur?


Edhe te bukurat, edhe te shemtuarat. S'bejme dallime, jena popull tolerant.

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Ersekar ne harbutce , ne shqip Kolonjar lol .

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Ajo e qepes , mos e ke fjalen per Qeparo .

----------


## Leila

Ah! Qeparoja, mo... se ia kisha harruar. E ngaterroja me nje rime qe me kish mbetur ne koke, "Rritu qeparis me ko'qe, daleni primeni moj shoqe, dic di, dic do t'u them, dic do them e dic do qahem, une nga babai do te ndahem, vjerrit do ti perkrahem."  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## StormAngel

Kjo e fundit qe eshte hit per plazhe e piramida  :ngerdheshje: 
Kakome

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Diku midis Kolonjes , dhe Permetit eshte nje zone qe quhet  "Shemtir ".

----------


## Gjallica

> Qaf Shtame


Ndersa ne veri ndodhet ky emer po me nje ndryshim te vogel - Qaf Shtane-  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## i_pakapshem

gjashta ne sarande

p.s. leila te pelqeu rrapi?

----------


## gocpersmari

po Rroskovec'in kush e ka degjuar...

----------


## Leila

Rrogozhine, sa do i njohur te jete, prap mbetet funny.
Cili rrap, i_pakapshem?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Ne fakt Leila, meqe ke kaluar ne Gjirokaster atje ne laberine e saj ka nje fshat qe e quajne Kardhiq...lol

Nderkohe ne Mirdite ka Spac, Gjurth, Thirre

----------


## MI CORAZON

KUÇ ...KUÇ...  :pa dhembe:  

Se mbeta këtu...(lol)

----------

